# Starting to get



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

My ps have been fighting more, and getting more territorial then ever, and kind of ben acting wierd lately, does this mean that they might start getting freaky soon.

And r they more likely to breed while the water level is dropped or when i raise it bac up?

I dont see any change in color though, does this mean any thing?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I found that they responded to routine water changes alone, I never experimented with trying to duplicate the seasons.

do you use peat, or black water extract?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Im not sure what peat or blk water is but does it in duce breeding?

If so imma go get some ya know!

What is it?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Trillion said:


> Im not sure what peat or blk water is but does it in duce breeding?
> 
> If so imma go get some ya know!
> 
> What is it?


 Its the "Spanish fly" version for breeding water additive. Placebo if you want my opinion. Never worked for my Pairs.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It wouldn't hurt to try it. I doubt it will ''make'' them breed, but it does help them feel more at home... Arnold?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mantis said:


> It wouldn't hurt to try it. I doubt it will ''make'' them breed, but it does help them feel more at home... Arnold?


 Yes it doesnt hurt to try. Used in conjunction with the wet/dry season (link provided by husky jim) could possibly be effective.


----------

